# How do I know how much recording time I have left?



## octofuzz (Aug 13, 2009)

How do I know how much recording time I have left? I can only find how much the maxiumum capacity is!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You don't! 

There really isn't such a thing as 'space left' on a TiVo as the OS is continually scheduling new shows for recording and adjusting the deletion dates of shows already recorded. 

If you're really worried that a recording will be deleted, then mark it as "save until I delete". 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

If you have a cachecard/network card in your tivo,
you can use autospace:



But generally it's easier to just look at the suggestions at the bottom of the now playing list 
(providing you have suggestions turned on).

Few/no suggestions = more space used by regular recordings.
Tivo begins deling suggestions when it needs room for your scheduled recordings.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Wot, no logos up north?

I use a modified version of the tivoweb 'info' module which gives me percentage in use by suggestions which I find the most useful indicator of free space at a glance.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Aw, makes me all nostalgic, questions like that!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

bigwold said:


> Wot, no logos up north?


Why does a tivo owner need to know what channel a programme is on, or what time? 
... I prefer a clean look.

This reminded me I had a modified version of autospace, with just a bare red bar, so here you go:



Run it as 
*autospace.tcl start redbar*
to get the redbar version shown.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

mikerr said:


> Why does a tivo owner need to know what channel a programme is on, or what time?
> .


A TiVo owner needs to know what's on and which channel if you want to watch HD on a crummy Sky+HD, V+ or Foxsat HDR .

Even if you've hooked up a TiVo to your SkyHD box you need a bit more info for using the 2nd tuner.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Why does a tivo owner need to know what channel a programme is on, or what time?


To tell if, for example, a Top Gear recording is a new one (BBC 2) or a repeat (Dave)?


----------

